
Why female sex robots are more dangerous than you think - Chris2048
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/life/female-robots-why-this-scarlett-johansson-bot-is-more-dangerous/
======
Chris2048
Disclaimer: I think this article, and articles like it normally found in the
Guardian, are bullshit.

But this is the second article of this sentiment I've seen, now in a national
(UK) paper, so maybe this will be a trend?

~~~
MollyR
Probably, people are afraid of uncanny valley elements combine that with a
fear of the new /unknown and also pseudoscience feminism. It hits a lot of
click-bait buttons.

But I could see it possibly as big a revolution as birth control, especially
for a generation born with video games. I noticed my younger nieces and
nephews have an exceptionally higher tolerance for uncanny valley simulacrum.

~~~
Chris2048
> I could see it possibly as big a revolution as birth control

more than that, companionship, without the complications of modern
relationships (two independent agents).

